# Observation Hive Swarming



## gezellig

All but two of those 8or 9 queen cells should have been destroyed. Leave two on the same frame. The earliest hatched can pipe and find the other daily to destroy. I learned from my mistakes of leaving whatever they made. The hive swarmed and swarmed till it swarmed itself into queenlessness.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Does anyone know how many after swarms are possible? 

As many as there are queens... but likely the will run out bees before then.


----------



## wallrue

Will they eventually settle down and accept the last queen that emerges? I'm figuring the original queen left on May 2 so this whole swarming scenario will have to be over by May 20th or so, right? There would be no more larvae of appropriate age to make a queen after May 5th or so.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Will they eventually settle down and accept the last queen that emerges?

Observation hives often swarm themselves to death because there are so few bees that they often lose too many bees. But in theory, yes. It's a lot of fun to watch the swarm preparation and I recommend it for the experience, but as far as managing them well, it's better not to let them swarm.


----------

